# Finding a car when you only have the VIN



## cbwhitley (May 14, 2010)

My parents sold their 1969 GTO in 1981. When I was home for mothers day I found the complete paperwork on the car...Is there a way to track it down based on the VIN? If so..how???


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

go to the dmv see if they can track it,i used ustrace.com and they found mine 67 .its under mvr i beielve.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think GTOAlley dot com has a lost and found section.
You could also google the VIN # and new owners name, might get you something.


----------

